
36 years ago Steve Jobs unveiled first Mac - philipps
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/01/24/macintosh-36th-anniversary/
======
dekhn
I remember. It was a huge turn-off to me. COnstantly switching floppies, tiny
B&W monitor, etc. I switched to PCs at that point (and was envious of my
college roommate's amiga).

